# DX code for "Loose Stools" ?



## Orthocoderpgu

I have a question for all you out there in coding land. One of our docs seems to constantly diagnose someone with "loose stools". I have been using 787.99 for change in bowel habits, but I would like a second opinion and see how others might be coding this. Thank you.


----------



## jdrueppel

I also use 787.99

Julie, CPC


----------



## Orthocoderpgu

Thanks for the 2nd opinion !!


----------



## dmaec

"loose stools" is a synonym for diarrhea - I use 787.91


----------



## jdrueppel

Diarrhea is loose/watery stools occuring more than 3x within 24 hr period.  In absence of that information and only loose stools indicated on record I code 787.99.  

Julie, CPC


----------



## Joe_coder07

shall we code this as 787.7


----------



## whaleheadking

I have to admit, I like 787.7 best just for the documentation issue mentioned above.  There is no evidence of a change in bowel habits.


----------



## mbort

I also use 787.99 Other (does not specifically state change in bowel habits, just mentioned under the code)


----------



## dmaec

jdrueppel said:


> Diarrhea is loose/watery stools occuring more than 3x within 24 hr period.  In absence of that information and only loose stools indicated on record I code 787.99.
> 
> Julie, CPC



Julie, where does it say diarrhea is "more than 3x within a 24 hr period"??  I don't have that in my ICD-9 - it's the Ingenix 2009 expert version.

THANKS!


----------



## coderchick

From the 2009 Diagnosis Coders desk reference: 787.91 Diarrhea - loose, copious stools.

I think 787.91 is better (just my opinion)





quinnwebb said:


> I have a question for all you out there in coding land. One of our docs seems to constantly diagnose someone with "loose stools". I have been using 787.99 for change in bowel habits, but I would like a second opinion and see how others might be coding this. Thank you.


----------



## jdrueppel

dmaec,

It's one of those things that stuck in my head from nursing school (we're talking the 1980's - yikes).  I'll have to dust off the nursing books and see if I can find the reference.

Julie, CPC


----------



## Narayana

I use 787.99,


----------



## devinmajor14

787.7 (abnormal feces) is what we use.


----------

